# Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?



## Balou4413 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich bin ein Teich Anfänger und habe mir 4 Kois gekauft und wollte wissen ob die Farben was besonderes sind oder Normal die Bilder sind in Album Danke. 

Mfg Sven


----------



## heiti (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo Sven,

und :Willkommen2 hier im Forum.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Koi's und kann Dir zum Wert der Tiere nichts sagen, aber ich finde das 9 Bild schon etwas makaber...

Den Koi auf einer Grill-Schürze???!!!  

Ach ja, stimmt das mit den 400 m3 Wasser in Deinem Profil??


----------



## Balou4413 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo heiti ja das ist weil ich ein Dunkel Untergrund haben wollte es sund 40.000 Liter 

MFG Sven


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo

ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint 

Wo hast Du denn gekauft bei einem etablierten KOI-Händler/Züchter
oder bei Zoo und Co ?
Denkst Du den Händler hat sich im Preis geirrt ?
Du hast doch was bezahlt ?
zieh 50 % als Handelsspanne ab und Du hast einen Richtwert
aber keinen Markt    
also ist der Geldwert erstmal gegen Null :shock

was sind sie Dir wert ?
Wieviel hast Du bisher in Deine Teichanlage und Dein Koi-wissen investiert ?

mfG


----------



## Balou4413 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo

Ja okey ich habe ca 100 € investiert was ich eigentlich wissen wollte wen die Japan kois groß sind wie viel die den an wert Steigerung haben Ca 60 70 cm ? Die kommen aus einen Tierhandlung danke für die antworten 

Mfg Sven


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hi Sven,

die Japan-Koi die das Format haben mal richtig wertvoll werden zu können kommen aus dem Land gar nicht erst raus. (die gibt nämlich eigentlich kein Züchter so ohne weiteres ab ).  Exporiert nach Europa z.B. wird der Ausschuß. Und Händler (egal was sie verkaufen) schlagen noch mal min. 200-300% auf den Einkaufspreis drauf - ein 30€ Koi hat den Teichfisch-Händler also max. 15€ im Großhandel gekostet - der ist dann vieleich gerade mal für 5€ aus Japan rausgegangen. 

Zur Wertsteigerung: 1 kg Karpfenfleisch kostet ungefähr 8-10€ im Supermarkt

MfG Frank


----------



## animei (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

40 000 Liter = 400 m3?


----------



## Glatzmann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

hi,

also ich kenn mich nicht so gut mit koi aus aber ich hab mich die letzten wochen über schöne goldfische informiert und für mich sehen deine fische nach __ shubunkin und sarasa goldfischen aus - zumindest die auf dem letzten bild. die kosten in der grösse zwischen 25 - 30 euro.

gruss
ralf


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wo Du Dich über Fische informiert hat, aber wer für einen Sarasa oder __ Shubunkin in der Größe - ich schätze mal, von den Fischchen ist keiner größer als 10 cm - 25 bis 30 EUR verlangt, ist ein Halsabschneider.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*



animei schrieb:


> 40 000 Liter = 400 m3?



40 m3  !


ungefähr soviel wie 8 Elefanten


----------



## Glatzmann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wo Du Dich über Fische informiert hat, aber wer für einen Sarasa oder __ Shubunkin in der Größe - ich schätze mal, von den Fischchen ist keiner größer als 10 cm - 25 bis 30 EUR verlangt, ist ein Halsabschneider.



huch^^

da hab ich wohl nen knick in der optik gehabt 
dachte die wären so um 20 cm gross....brauch ich ne brille?

gruss
ralf


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

...Selbst dann wäre das viel zu teuer!


----------



## Glatzmann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

@christine

hm, hab die mir bei "dehner" angesehen und da kostet einer um 20 cm € 27,00.
dachte auch das wär zu teuer aber online bei z.b. fischfarm schubert ( € 15,00/st) wollte ich net bestellen wegen dem stress für die fischi's....

gruss
ralf

aber back to topic, sind das denn koi auf dem bild?


----------



## Balou4413 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo

Danke für diese vielen Antworten ja das sind alles Kois auf den Bilder nur den einen den man nur mit der Flosse auf 2 Bildern sieht das ist ein __ Shubunkin 

MFG sven


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*



Balou4413 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin ein Teich Anfänger und habe mir 4 Kois gekauft und wollte wissen ob die Farben was besonderes sind oder Normal die Bilder sind in Album Danke.
> 
> Mfg Sven



hallo, 

du bist "Teich Anfänger" und hast dir gleich 4 kois gekauft? shock

frag doch lieber ob deine Koi Tategoi sind 

hätteste mal erst das Forum hier gefunden und wärst dann Teich Anfänger geworden...


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Frank möcht ich ein wenig widersprechen, 
es werden durch aus auch prämierte Fische aus Japan zum Export freigegeben, für die auch in Japan weit größere Preise als 5 Euro bezahlt werden. Hinzu kommen bei großen Tieren die sehr hohen Transportkosten. (edit., rechne mal bei nem 30-35 cm großen Fisch mit allein 50 Euro Frachtkosten aus Japan bis zum Händler)
Bei 100 Euro für 4 Koi handelt es sich allerdings mit Sicherheit nicht um solche selektierten Exemplare.
Wie die auf einmal (finanziell) wertvoll werden sollen erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. 
Aber da Schönheit immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt und Du die Fische ausgesucht hast und Sie Dir gefallen ist es doch letztendlich egal, ob Sie viele Euro wert sind. 
Bei den Spitzenkoi macht nicht nur die größe den Preis. 
Das ein Händler da ne Handelsspanne draufschlägt halte ich für durchaus legitim. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Suse (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Moin,
unsere Koi sind jetzt 6 Jahre alt und bringen schon richtig Kilos in die Pfanne (wehe dem...).
Aber auch da haben wir welche dabei, die noch die Farbe wechseln und für den Züchter wäre ja das "Muster"
mit ein entscheidener Faktor.
Da kann man doch noch gar nicht sagen, ob die Zwerglein nicht mal irgendwann ganz anders aussehen.
Wir haben keine klassisch wertvollen Koi, aber die sind gesund, fressen aus der Hand
und kommen zum Kuscheln - für mich sind die unbezahlbar !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hi Wuzzel,

viele denken halt jeder !!! Koi wird automatisch zum Vermögen wenn er erst Mal 2-3 Jahre im Teich schwamm. Und daher werden dann auch für einen verbutteten 4 jährigen Aquaristikladen Koi-Kümmerling den die Nachsbarskatze angeblich aus dem (meißt dann nicht mal artgerechten)Teich fischte gleich 4stellige € Werte als Schadensersatz gefordert

Natürlich gibt es auch auf Ausstellungen bewertete und prämierte Exemplare die hierher exportiert werden, doch die kosten dann schon ein bischen mehr als 20€ pro 10-15cm Tier. Die sind hier dann sicherlich schon im dreistelligen Eurobetrag angesiedelt

Selbst wenn man einen Koi hätte, für den ein Koifachmann z.B 5.000€ ansetzen würde, ohne jemanden der das bezahlen würde, bliebe er trotzdem wertlos

MfG Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo Sven

könntest du mal ein paar bilder deines teiches einstellen?
in deinem album kann ich leider nichts finden, vor allem weil mich die größe interessiert und die anlage.

gruß ulla


----------



## Balou4413 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo.

Werde heute noch Fotos von Teich machen. und lade die dann Hoch .


----------



## Kaje (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Irgendwie sehe ich in dem ganzen thread garkeine fotos?!


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*



Kaje schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich in dem ganzen thread garkeine fotos?!






Hallo,
hier sind die Bilder:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1085


----------



## Balou4413 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Hallo,

Hier ein Paar Bilder von Teich.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sind meine Kois wertvoll ?*

Schöne Anlage ! 
allerdings hat das wohl mit dem Thema nichts zu tun. Mach für Deine Teichvorstellung besser ein neues auf. 
Die Teichfolie würde ich an Deiner Stelle schnellstens abdecken am Rand, da diese sonst schnell durch die Sonne zerstört wird. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

